# Delivery to a business that only accepts deliveries until 4:20 PM



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

Does Amazon Flex route deliveries so that deliveries to businesses are done BEFORE closing time?


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

No


----------



## ScubaMark (Oct 5, 2017)

Amazon routing TRIES to send you on a most direct route. Whether it is a circuitous or out and back, but it does not consider closure times. The sorters don’t even know times. I got 11 packages today for downtown Dallas high rises, all closed at 6. They were at the end of a 5-8 block. 

Nothing stops you from running the block however you feel is most efficient for you, or to hit early closures. Your call.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

ScubaMark said:


> Nothing stops you from running the block however you feel is most efficient for you, or to hit early closures. Your call.


Thanks


----------



## Ted L. (Jun 8, 2017)

On the new labels is there any way to see if it is a business delivery?


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Ted L. said:


> On the new labels is there any way to see if it is a business delivery?


Even on the old labels, there was nothing that says it's a business or not unless you see a business name and/or a suite, floor, box, etc.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

oicu812 said:


> Even on the old labels, there was nothing that says it's a business or not unless you see a business name and/or a suite, floor, box, etc.


On old labels I used to see a BIG C for commercial


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Nope never seen those. I have a bunch of pictures of labels, some were commercial and none have that big C. E, P and S only.


----------



## Ted L. (Jun 8, 2017)

IIRC, E was commercial, P was a normal residential, and S was same day. There were other codes but I never knew all of them.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

E is not commercial. I've had plenty of the E that went to apartments and in the evening. I thought it was economy for the cheapest Amazon shipping but it could mean express as told to me by a blue vest. Most but not all were padded envelopes. P is standard shipping that went to residential and commercial.


----------

